# [SOLVED] Removing Standoffs?



## LambyCod (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

Dumb question but: How do you remove brass standoffs I just cant seem to get them to budge. Theres 2 on the motherboard I need to remove so I can install the motherboard in my new case.


Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Removing Standoffs?*

If they are attached to the motherboard, you can hold the standoff on the underneath with a pair of plliers or small crescent wrench and use a phillips scredriver on the top to back the screw out.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Removing Standoffs?*

What do you mean? Could you better describe your problem, or better yet take a picture?


----------



## LambyCod (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Removing Standoffs?*

simpswr: I tried that earlier with not much success, but I will try again later.

Phædrus2401: I have the motherboard completely out of the case but there are 2 screws in the motherboard with standoffs, I need to remove them so I can line up the motherboard correctly in the new case.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Removing Standoffs?*

Ok, yeah your best bet would be to *carefully* balance the motherboard on edge, grip the standoff with pliers in one hand, and try to unscrew the screw with your other.


----------



## Lamby (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Removing Standoffs?*

Worked a treat mate, they were just on there really tight

Thanks for the quick replys guys!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Removing Standoffs?*

Well done!!


----------

